# whats the best way to connect ipod to m/h stereo?



## 113376 (Jun 16, 2008)

hi there everyone.
just wondering what the best way to play our ipod through our motorhome radio cassette player?
were thinking of getting a cd player to install in it, but then we dont have any cd's so is it really worth it? i saw something you plug in either to your cigarette lighter or can sometimes plug into the top face of the player? any ideas would be much appreciated..
also any ideas on costs for it?
thanks.
sarah


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

There are plenty of transmitters available, about £20 from memory.

Google MP3 Transmitter or Ipod Transmitter or look on Amazon.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is >this<  what you are looking for. You might also want to read >this thread<

peedee


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

We've just put a JVC single cd/radio into the car (the old one died) but this is ipod specific...it comes with a lead that plugs into the ipod directly, a tiny little remote and the track names appear on the display. It's fab. Not sure on the price though.

It's this one JVC Radio


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a device made by Kensington which plugs into the cigarette lighter and plays the Ipod tunes on the stereo speakers in my BMW and it is difficult to tell the difference between the BM and the Kensington sound reproduction.

You just need to tune the device onto an unused radio frequency, very easy.

Think is cost about £60 but it is the best one you can get, believe others suffer from interference.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had the same query and posted a few days ago to seek one of those cassette input thingamy's. Bought one on Maplin for £7 inc delivery. Mini jack on one end to plug into i-pod, cassette transducer on the other to slot into cassette slot. Press play on Cassette player and the tune on your i-pod plays through the vehicle stereo. You control what is played via the i-pod. I actually use mine with lap-top and can listen to i-tunes and watch DVD's and listen to them through the vehicle stereo.

Grizzly had one surplus to requirements but I had already purchased
Check out my short thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48613-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cassette adaptor works perfectly. Available in Currys, Comet, Maplins.
Gerry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have to keep altering the transmitter thingys', ( a technical radio term!) settings as you drive along or does it automatically change channels if a radio is broadcasting on your chosen frequency? And do they work on mainland Europe?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

SarrienBenji said:


> hi there everyone.
> just wondering what the best way to play our ipod through our motorhome radio cassette player?
> were thinking of getting a cd player to install in it, but then we dont have any cd's so is it really worth it? i saw something you plug in either to your cigarette lighter or can sometimes plug into the top face of the player? any ideas would be much appreciated..
> also any ideas on costs for it?
> ...


Hi

i have had the following to play my iPod in various cars

Cassette adapter thingy.....brilliant, though it may pay you to use a head cleaner first...car was changed to one that had a CD.

Belkin tunecast II........ok if your not moving. As soon as you do you have to keep retuning

Dension ICE link.....Better than the Belkin. Uses the Aerial input, doesn't require retuning, but used to get interference when the lights were on.

Aux in......the best type. My last car had this, and it was perfect.

Was so impressed with the Aux connection that i got a radio that had one for the Hymer. It also came with a remote control as well.

This one......

Ripspeed CMR 2000 very good for £69.99......a lot cheaper than the Dension ICE Link

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's sound quality and functionality you want, the Alpine ida-x100 is brilliant. Combined dash-mounted radio/ipod controller with front mounted ipod controls and a remote. The ipod sits out of the way in the glove compartment. V easy to use and as good quality sound as you'll get. And get a Bose Sound Dock for when you're parked.......we have a 2000 CD collection and all we take is the ipod.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We have no problem retuning if needed with an FM transmitter in UK - but first time we tried to use one in Calais *all* available frequencies were in use! I think that may be because it's near borders? Not a problem elsewhere in France so far.

Used to keep a cassette adapter in the car for such cases but our van has a CD/radio with no cassette slot.

(Should have said - that's with a Griffin i-Trip)


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We use a Griffin Itrip. Just check on Ebay, there are loads. Works great, just plug into cigarette socket and it charges the Ipod at the same time. Very rarely need to change frequency unless there is a really strong radio signal broadcasting on the channel that you have chosen. Another advantage is that you can use it in any vehicle with a radio and a cigarette lighter socket. Only drawback is when your stopped as some vehicles only provide power to the cigarette lighter when the ignition is on.
Our new van has got an Aux In socket so that gets around that issue!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Valian said:


> If it's sound quality and functionality you want, the Alpine ida-x100 is brilliant. Combined dash-mounted radio/ipod controller with front mounted ipod controls and a remote. The ipod sits out of the way in the glove compartment. V easy to use and as good quality sound as you'll get. And get a Bose Sound Dock for when you're parked.......we have a 2000 CD collection and all we take is the ipod.


Another vote for this one from me, the interface is superb , just hide the ipod and use the radio to select and scroll through


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry, should have read Griffin Roadtrip. The Itrip does the same job but doesn't included the mounting cradle and charging capability


----------

